# Bios version unknown



## Epsi (Oct 18, 2010)

Nothing mayor, just thought I'd mention it. On my Dell XPS M1530 with a Geforce 8600M GT GPU-Z fails to read the Bios version but it show's fine in windows dialog


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 18, 2010)

when the vga bios is integrated with the system bios, gpuz can not read the vga bios (because there is none), no bios -> no bios version


----------



## Epsi (Oct 18, 2010)

makes sense, but shouldn't it then say no bios instead of unknown?


----------

